# How to Organize Email for Construction



## youseffau (Jan 19, 2019)

Does anyone else have issues when organizing email for different projects, RFI's, submittals etc? I'm sure many of us spend the most time in email rather than construction software. 

Would anyone else find it helpful if there was email software for construction rather construction software for email? I don't want to have to leave my gmail inbox. Many people find it a hassle to speak to subs and clients in an email then have to manage or import this into a second system.


----------



## buildercn (Aug 28, 2018)

I've put alot of thought into this - the only challenge each project is so specific and the naming of emails is so different, it can be hard to automate. I typically have one folder for each project and underneath of that several other folders including:
01 - Startup
02 - Estimating
03 - Submittals
04 - RFIs
05 - Billing
06 - Safety
07 - Schedule
08 - Changes 
09 - Reports
10 - Closeout
12 - Subtrades
>> List Each subtrade

I automate some emails that are consistent with naming and find that the above folder structure takes care of most emails that come in.


----------



## youseffau (Jan 19, 2019)

I wonder if a course on how to do that with Google Apps would be helpful? Combing the auto-sort with putting the attachments in the right shared folders. It could also include using forms which would be very helpful when quoting jobs. Would anything else find this helpful?


----------

